# New Pics - May 10, 2008



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

A little something for everyone ..

http://www.rims.net/2008May10/

Terry


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

wow.. you are a busy lady... enjoyed the pics... what a variety of birdies you have!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Great pictures as always. I know that you are always super busy and get a little overwhelmed at times, but it's got to be the greatest feeling to see all of these lives saved, because of you, no matter what it takes.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for having a look! Those blurry little starlings all learned to self feed yesterday! I am a very happy camper!

Terry

(Yes, it does get overwhelming at times)


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Terry,

I'sn't it nice when they open their little beaks like that Robin and you just drop the food in???  

I'm betting that was a happy mothers day surprise for you, to find the starlings eating on their own!

What lovely ducklings!

You have your hands full.

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Thank you so much for sharing the photos of all the birds. Each picture mad me smile.


----------

